# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Help Gấp Gấp !!!Làm menu với Wordpress Pages

## huong121

*gấp gấp !!!làm menu với wordpress pages*

mình đang làm 1 cái menu bằng các pages trong wordpress: 

home | page 1 | page 2 | page 3 | 

page 1 : có các subpage 1 , subpage 2, subpage 3 

để hiển thị nó lên, mình dùng đoạn code này : 


```

<ul>
<?php wp_list_pages('&title_li=&link_before=&link_after=&depth=2'); ?>
</ul>
```

và đây là vấn đề của mình như sau : 

mình không muốn hiển thị nội dung khi bấm vào page 1 , nghĩa là nội dung trong page 1 không có. muốn khóa hiển thị nội dung khi có ai đó bấm vào page 1 thì phải làm sao?

nếu k xử lý dc, thì mình nghĩ dùng cách chỉ cho hiển thị subpage như đoạn code sau : 

<li><a href="#">page 1</a>
<ul>
<li>
<--- hiển thị subpage 1---> 
</li>


</ul>
</li>

nhưng ở đây thì mình lại không biết làm sao cho nó hiển thị subpage 1 ra. 

bác nào cao thủ trong vấn đề này , chỉ giúp mình 1 tí , mình đang cần gấp gấp . cảm ơn các bác nhiều.

----------

